# do rabbits need darkness?



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i was thinking of getting a solar powered light for the shed, the solar panel to fit on top of roof but the light inside of the shed but i was wondering if buns NEED darkness?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im guessing they would need it as its not natural for them.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Think about it for yourself would you be able to sleep with a bright light on all night  Seriously though I think it would confuse the rabbits not knowing when its night or day.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

All animals, except those that live thousands of feet under the sea, need a discernible day and night. Their lives and hormones are affected by the amount of daylight they recieve, and to deprive them of one or the other, would have a great affect both physically and mentally.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

il blow that idea out then lol


----------

